
Ask HN: What is the delay field for? - daveloyall
The default value is 3.  In what units?  What does this impact?<p>I wasn&#x27;t able to find a post which defines this, but I did find some chatter about this field being related to comments...
======
jlg23
A quick glance at
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews/blob/5a3296417d23d1ecc90...](https://github.com/wting/hackernews/blob/5a3296417d23d1ecc901447af63dfc27af217f40/news.arc)
indicates that publications are delayed by this many minutes before being
publicly visible.

Thought the code in the repo is 4 years old and could be outdated and I really
just spent 2 minutes looking at it, including the googling for the code.

